# acorn ridge taxidermy...fish mounts?



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

how do you rate this guys fish mounts...i have a fish i want mounted and want it to be a good mount (my first). i saw his gallery, but i wanted to know what previous customers thought...i just want a great fish mount. thx for any imput


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I havn't had him mount any fish for me yet! but I will say that he is very good! detail is very good. 

Paul


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Very good artist, very good guy to deal with. I would not have any problem having him do any of my mounts.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If it's important to you and I'm assuming that it is, then dont ask us. Go and see for yourself firsthand!



Mitch


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

He did a walleye and smallmouth bass for me. Both fish turned out awesome. They looked very natural. If I were you I would go look at his work in person. Worth the trip.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

You won't be disappointed with Larry's work. I have seen several of his fish mounts and honestly, I've never seen better detail work. I've personally seen walleyes, lake trout and brown trout that he mounted and all are absolutely beautiful. 

What kind of fish are you having mounted?


----------



## Optimist (Feb 25, 2003)

Larry is a top notch guy to deal with and his artistry is top notch. His mounts look awesome and I have never heard of anyone saying otherwise. His donated mounts to the Can2Can tournaments every year receive high praise for detail and appearance.

Getting your first important fish mounted is special and you're doing the right thing asking for opinions. Give Larry a call and ask to see some of his work. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Larry has been the HB-MDA Can2can tournament sponsor for the biggest fish gets mounted free prize. Tournament guys are amazed at how he can make a lake trout look so real. I have seen his Salmon, Brown Trout mounts as well as his Walleye mounts ( I have one on the wall ).

I would not hesitate to give Larry any of my trophy mounts and know that it will be done right. 

Ben Milo


----------

